# [solved] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

## destr0yr

Hi.  I'm having some issues with uvesafb and a fresh install of Gentoo.  I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r7 built with genkernel.  After configuring what I believe to be correct, I see the following error:

```
uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=0)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

```

Here's the important part of my grub.conf:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=slient,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

```

Kernel:

```
CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"
```

klibc and v86d have been emerged.

Any suggestions?Last edited by destr0yr on Sun May 11, 2008 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## igh

Just to be clear, you did follow these instructions correct?

If so, try compiling CONFIG_FB_UVESA as a module.

----------

## destr0yr

 *igh wrote:*   

> Just to be clear, you did follow these instructions correct?
> 
> If so, try compiling CONFIG_FB_UVESA as a module.

 

Yes, I followed those instructions.

Just tried w/ CONFIG_FB_UVESA as a module - exact same error.

----------

## igh

Hmmm ... I found this bug, which you may want to check out. It links to this post. Otherwise, I'm out of ideas for now. Please post here if any of these help you or shed more light on the problem.

----------

## destr0yr

 *igh wrote:*   

> Hmmm ... I found this bug, which you may want to check out. It links to this post. Otherwise, I'm out of ideas for now. Please post here if any of these help you or shed more light on the problem.

 

Awesome, thank you.

Added USE flag x86emu for v86d, uvesa is compiled as a module (CONFIG_FB_UVESA=m), and added "uvesafb mode=1024x768-32 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap" to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.  I now see the livecd-2007.0 theme on boot.

Cheers!

----------

